# X configuration with Dell Inspiron 8100

## oregonshoegazer

hi.

i am experiencing difficulty with resolutions higher than 1024x768 on my Dell 8100 (15" UXGA).  i followed the instructions in the install doc for NVidia drivers for a GeForce2Go card.  i've viewed other users' XF86Config files for the same model, and they all seem to be able to use either 1280x1024 or 1400x1050 resolutions.

when i try these higher resolutions, it seems like i lose colors.  the larger images are blocky, and have noticeable gradients between shades.  at 1024x768, everything comes out crystal-clear.

has anyone else experienced this problem?

thanks!

p.s.  just as a pat on the back for all concerned, this is my first taste of linux, and i have been thrilled with the experience thus far.  i have learned more about my computer and its functionality in the past three days than in the past three years running windows.  the documentation for the Gentoo install was/is terrific!  keep up the good work!

----------

## WinRefugee

I installed Gentoo on my latitude C600 and had minor probs with the video. If you go to http://support.dell.com/ and type your laptop's service code and fish around, you may find that Dell has an XF86Config-4 file already written just for you.  You'll need to tweak it, maybe, but I found that using their file got the mouse and video going.

of course, Dell's file is distributed only as rpm, so you'll have to hack that out. I didn't solve that problem, really.  I have a RH machine, so I just backed up XF86Config-4, did rpm -ivh, copied the file to a floppy, and replaced the original XF86Config-4.  If there's another way to get files out of an rpm (and I'm sure there is), that would probably be better.

hth, -- WR.

----------

## oregonshoegazer

thanks for the suggestion.  unfortunately, none of the sample XF86Config files i've been trying help the situation.  i've tried all of the samples from http://www.linux-laptop.net, but to no avail.  here is the juicy bits from my XF86Config in case that helps...

---

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVidia GeForce2"

    Driver       "nvidia"

    VideoRam    32768

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVidia GeForce2"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

any advice or suggestions are most welcome!  thanks for the help.

----------

## mb

hi...

i have a inspiron 8k and can send u my config if u want...

[edit]

btw: i use 1600x1200 only

#mb

----------

## oregonshoegazer

hi.  unfortunately, the XF86Config file mb sent me still does not fix the problem with number of colors at resolutions higher than 1024x768.  i think i may have another question though:

during the desktop configuration guide given on the www.gentoo.org page, it says for NVIDIA owners to follow these steps to install the drivers:

# emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel media-video/nvidia-glx

# nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config

# echo NVdriver >> /etc/modules.autoload

and then set the modules path to accommodate the new nvidia modules

(inside XF86Config)

ModulePath "/opt/nvidia/modules"

but when i went to /opt, there was nothing there!!!  when i start kdm, i see the nvidia splash screen, so i know that the drivers are working properly.

have i got my modules muddled?   :Wink: 

any ideas for what to do?  thanks.

----------

## mb

????????

strange.... have you checked the XFree86 log ?? it's in /var/log....

> ModulePath "/opt/nvidia/modules" 

no idea....

#mb

----------

## chadh

 *oregonshoegazer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and then set the modules path to accommodate the new nvidia modules
> 
> (inside XF86Config)
> ...

 

I think those instructions are old.  I don't know the current status of the nvidia drivers, but it probably is just ignoring the path you put in there and getting the modules from where they really are.

As to your color problem, do colors look alright in Windows?  Are you using 1600x1200.  Any other resolution is interpolated and will look awful.

----------

## oregonshoegazer

ok.  i have checked the logfile from /var/log and here are the warnings from this...

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-70.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "55.000-65.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "55.000-65.000"

these are followed by about 20 other warning messages that are in this format (with different resolutions and clock speeds):

(WW) (1600x1024,My Monitor) mode clock 106.91MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz 

(WW) (800x512,My Monitor) mode clock 53.455MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(there were no instances of "EE - error, NI - not implemented, or ?? - unknown".)

as for chadh's questions, i have successfully run 1600x1200 on windows and the colors work out fine.  i have switched to using 1600x1200 on KDE at this point, but still have the color problems.

thanks for the help!

----------

## oregonshoegazer

well, i have stumbled into a XF86Config file that seems to work for 1600x1200.  i had to change the HorizSync and VertRefresh to 30-75 and 50-85 respectively.

hopefully this can alleviate some pains for future dell owners/gentoo users.  thanks again for the help folks!

----------

## wiseguy

Hi i was wondering if you could send me a copy of the Xfree86 config for the 1600x1200 i'm having problems getting it running on a insiprion 8000 with the Nvidia gefoce 2 go with 15" UXGA 1600x1200 display

----------

## kybber

 *oregonshoegazer wrote:*   

> i am experiencing difficulty with resolutions higher than 1024x768 on my Dell 8100 (15" UXGA).  i followed the instructions in the install doc for NVidia drivers for a GeForce2Go card.  i've viewed other users' XF86Config files for the same model, and they all seem to be able to use either 1280x1024 or 1400x1050 resolutions.
> 
> when i try these higher resolutions, it seems like i lose colors.  the larger images are blocky, and have noticeable gradients between shades.  at 1024x768, everything comes out crystal-clear.
> 
> 

 

Is your LCD screen optimized for 1600x1200? If so, then this is totally unrelated to Linux, but is rather due to the fact that you are using an LCD display. If you try to connect a CRT, then you'll notice the problem goes away. Here's a snippet from the DELL help forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Your system is optimized for a resolutions of 1600x1200. As a result, using display resolutions other than this resolution will result in less than perfect appearance.
> 
> All industry standard LCD panels are optimized for a specific (maximum) resolution. Using a resolution other than the optimal will result in screen stretching, distortion, or screen shrink. In addition the image and fonts may look slightly "blurry" due to the method of interpolation (a form of antialiasing) being used.
> 
> This is not considered a problem and occurs with all TFT LCDs industry wide. Each display is optimized to a specific resolution and was designed to operate at that resolution.
> ...

 

----------

